# Miami County



## chrisu09 (Apr 23, 2015)

Miami County Mushroom hunting reports


----------



## chrisu09 (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone having luck here in Miami Co?


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, blacks and greys/small yellows are up.


----------



## mushroomcouple (Apr 25, 2015)

Went yesterday along the Miami Riverbottoms, no luck. The look of the area looked like there should have been some, but couldn't find a thing. Only saw two mushrooms at all but we don't know what they were. Where abouts are you finding them BrYaN?


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

I am finding them near the logan county, shelby county area. Only picking black ones right now, been leaving the small greys/yellows. Ash Poplar and cherry for blacks, and Ash and elm for others.


----------

